# Hi there!



## cigar (Apr 27, 2004)

Just became a member.
Dutch as one can see in the profile, so partly European but with an American past.
Mac-devotee from the past and still believes in the faith despite that it is somewhat _ pre-historic_ if you look how things changed.
Visited Keynotes since 1996 and became hooked on the Mac when i bought my first Macintosh in 1984 with all the add-ware we had then like the Macintosh printer.On the Keynote part: I was there when then iCEO 'good old' Stevie 'informed' us about the alliance with _ " you know who "_.
Despite that _ " you know who "_ makes fine applications for our so beloved Mac, i still keep my Mac 'clean' from any _ " you know who " _ application when it comes to the forefront.(the other desktop has a complete _ "you know who"_ based sight when you use FUS)
Yes i have also some intel-based machines with _ " you know who "_ OS on it but that is just to play some of my beloved RTS games wich haven't  yet been released on the Mac.
Love to travel, have open and free discussions about politic's,Mac!,food and anything else what is actual nowadays.
Have a dislike for those who demonise those who speak their mind.I have a rule that evertything much be said cause the * spoken word is a basic right and must be heard EVEN if you dislike it cause silence portraits death of the spoken word wich mankind treasures so much since centuries and has fought for dearly.*

So i hope i didn't offend anyone cause so many minds on a forum always gives a forum 'face' and livelyness  instead of beeing all of the same.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi. Welcome to the Forum.  Interesting thoughts.


----------



## Arden (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome!  Pull up a seat and have yourself a good time, either asking questions or answering them.

I'm afraid, by the way, that I _"don't know who"_ you're referring to.  LOL...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi cigar,

Welcome & Enjoy! You may occasionally, among the Mac talk, enjoy a latte or an iBeer in the Café of the board. 

You would have a lot to teach to the politicians!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

welcome! ::love::


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi there Cigarman, what are you currently doing in Kuwait?


----------



## markceltic (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello cigar, I'm a bit of a newb here myself.But these guys are usually quite humorous& harmless I HOPE!


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

*Breaks Mark's arm*

Mostly harmless...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

lol! Leave Marks arms. He was sent from up above to pleasure us with wonderful breads and cakes.


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

Ah yes... *Casts level 3 healing on Mark's arm, breaks his left pinky toe instead*

Sorry... I gotta do *something!*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

mmmmmm I'm here to pleasure only the females!::angel:: Seriously I want everybody to enjoy my cooking.*snaps Arden's headphones*or are they earmuffs?


----------



## cigar (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey! thanks guys for the warm welcome wich is a great difference compared to certain dutch Mac fansites were it seems censorship/dictatorship and all of those_ we will decide what is good for you "_ attitude has the upperhand.
American individualism and the right to be a person with his or her own opinion at it's best inhere. right? *applause* 
Anyhow, now that some fo you have read my idea's on  where i came from, i will introduce some of my stuff i have at home and i use.
_
17 inch PB | 20 inch screen+2 GHZ G5 | 12 inch PB_
_
Sony VAIO PCV-W1_for the RTS games& recording capabilities of TV programms.

Oh! and someone was mentioning food? I love great deeeeelicious food specially asian is my favouriet besides beef&alcohol.
How about we make a thread as title: _ "What was your beef Today? "_
Nice pic's of what you had during the day as breakfast/lunch/snack/dinner/or even late.. late-nite snack.
Lemme hear your thoughts on that.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like a great thread idea for the Cafe', cigar 

Wow. .. nice macs. You like Nemo I assume .. as I see two niiiice desktops with Bruce (the shark).


----------



## DJ Rep (Apr 28, 2004)

hey cigar have a spliff ;-)


----------



## bobw (Apr 28, 2004)

Welcome cigar

You have too many toys over there 

Please send a couple of those items to the macosx mods relief fund


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

Mark:  Those are earmuffs.

Cigar:  No, there's censorship and dictatorship here, too, just not on the level that you're probably used to.  And I know this firsthand. 

Gia:  I'm guessing the Cinema Display is a mirror of the Powerbook.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

That 17in. PB is certainly something I find lust worthy.::love::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

Hmmmm, stupid question, but you sure you got a 17inch pb there, cigar? It looks more like the 15inch powerbook, since the 17inch one has two of those lid hooks and the one on your pic just shows one..


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2004)

Welcome, sure you will enjoy this friendly and helpful board  . Out of interest, what persuaded you to but two different powerbooks?


----------



## cigar (Apr 28, 2004)

@Cat:
Kuwait??  explain,don't get it.

@Giaguara:
Ok..i will post the 1st pic of my dinner last nite in a new thread.
and yes...i connected my PB 17 inch to the screen as a mirror but the G5
is under the desk but i'll make a new pic of it later on.

@bobw:
i see what you mean *grin* but too bad i'm one of those die-hard Mac-collector's who doesn't sell his old Mac's.You don't wanna see one of the rooms in my house filled with other Mac's i have but haven't shown inhere yet.

@Arden:
Good to hear there is here some tollerance. That makes it worthwhile to be hanging around longer 

@markceltic:
Oh yeah... it sure has a _"lust factor"_ like honey wich attracts bees(PC-users in general) when you get it out of the bag when beeing somewhere and you wanna do some work in the open.
Man...they gloom at it,leave what they are doing just to have a peek at it.At those times you feel like _ The King_.

@Zammy-Sam:
Don't worry about that 'Zammy' cause i know for sure i have the 17 inch 
But i see what you mean.Cause of the angle and the distance it looks indeed somewhat like the 15 inch PB.

@ora:
Ahm...pure and simple the _" lust factor "_!
I already had the 15 inch Titanium. So i didn't feel the need to buy another 15 inch even it was a Aluminium one. So when i was in the store i went for the 17 inch and then thought.._ " Hmmm....that looks cute and tiny too and great for travelling..let's take this little brother also "_


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

Dude... you have waaaaaaaaaaay too much money.  I mean, a G5/Cinema Display, a 17" Powerbook, a 12" Powerbook just 'cuz?  Would that I were you. 

And all he uses them for is to check his email...   ::ha::


----------



## symphonix (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi Cigar, and welcome. I don't think you're likely to get shot down in here for saying that you avoid using Bill's stuff ... nobody is likely to take it personally.

I love your setup, it's jaw-droppingly amazing ... and the Apple mug and other merchandise there show that you're a true Mac-Fanatic. I am very envious.

Welcome to our forum. I'm sure we're all going to get along just fine.


----------



## Cat (Apr 29, 2004)

> @Cat:
> Kuwait??  explain,don't get it.



From your public profile:


> Location:
> 29 30 N | 45 45 E | Netherlands | Europe


The coordinates "29 30 N" "45 45 E" according to Google translate to Al Kuwayt (local name for Kuwait), Kuwait, 29 30 N, 45 45 E.

The Netherlands are more like "52 30 N" "5 45 E"  Typo?  btw. I'm studying in utrecht, where do you hang out?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome cigar. I hope you like everyone here. ::angel::


----------



## cigar (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey thanks for that! yes i already feel at home so that'll be allright.

@Cat:

I see what you mean but those coordinates were only for the Netherlands itself, so if you check them on the map of the Netherlands you'll the city/province i am from.


----------

